
Teenage Programmer Makes Self Driving Car in Grand Theft Auto - banjooo
https://www.onvoltage.com/articles/teenager-makes-self-driving-car-in-grand-theft-auto
======
neatze
kid does not have computer, unfortunately, parents don't allow him to setup go
fund me.

here is reddit:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/gm3x61/pong_made_b...](https://old.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/gm3x61/pong_made_by_13_yr_old_me_in_html_cant_afford/)

